# Toshiba Regza 37" cannot adjust screen



## fallonwm (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi 

I had my cable company upgrade our subsciption to include HD Channels. The channels were fine except no sound. With the help of an online technician, I removed the HDMI cable from the TV and cable box. I put a SCART cable from the TV to the cable box. This changed the external input source and I had to change this from HDMI 1 to line input 2. The screen resolution is not correct, it does include all the words, details. I have tried to adjust but with no luck. Any suggestions? Thanks. Billy


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Check the cable box setup for that output. Many boxes have setup options for each output to adjust for the TV type being used.

It could also be an Overscan issue. Sometimes it can be adjusted by the TV, sometimes not.

In any case, I would have the cable company replace the cable box so that you can use the HDMI cable (unless of course the issue is with your TV's HDMI port). But they should replace the box without any questions.

To test your TV, you can connect a different device to the HDMI input and verify picture and audio.


----------

